
Show HN: Memento Mori – a simple stoic reminder - wimgz
https://remember.rip
======
raffomania
Nice! I'm currently reading 'A guide to the good life' and am always looking
for ways to incorporate stoicism into my daily life.

I'd love a 'distraction free' mode concentrating on only the timer (maybe even
removing the 'hours', 'minutes', 'seconds' texts) :)

